# Ladies...What do you want him to whisper to you?



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

To talk, not talk, or how much talk has been discussed. What about the TYPE of talk?

When you are in the throes of passion, you are meeting his movements with your own, your pulse is quickening, your mind is reveling in pleasure, your head is thrown back and your man breathlessly brings his lips to your ear...what do you want him to whisper to you?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

hmmmm....!

thats a hard one.
ill jsut let him whisper whatever at that point. SHEESH


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

It is way to graphic to be posted =)


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Ladies, please share. I'm dying to know what would rock your world.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Anything he wants to whisper. Personally, I'd rather he tease me with his special kisses.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

your crushing my smokes


----------



## sethbrawnl (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm dying to know what would rock your world.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

My man could recite the shopping list and it would still turn me on. I love his voice, it is soooooo sexy in and out of bed. I do go weak though when he calls me babe while we are doing it.
He doesn't actually say much during sex as we tend to do a lot of kissing but boy oh boy he says a lot when we have a sexting session, the dirtier the better :smthumbup:


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned whisper singing the Hokey Pokey song.
With appropriate body part named.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

1. Tell me what I feel like, smell like, taste like and look like in your eyes. 
2. That I drive you wild...the way I move, the bj I gave, etc.
3. The next day, tell me that you can't get our last evening out of your mind. The more specific, the more I will recall that during our next session!
4. More specific to my own situation, it has taken a really long time to get my husband to open up about sex (anything more than vanilla). So, any sexual fantasy he has never shared before, anything racy that he is willing to share with me...that's an instant turn on for me.


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

Tonight my husband was too tired to make love. 

He saw that I was visibly disappointed, so he began to give me a shoulder massage. 

My hubby nuzzled my cheek and murmured: "Please don't think that I don't find you sexy, sweetie. You have curves that just won't quit." 

My heart leapt! 

He gathered me up in his arms and kissed me until I was lightheaded. After that, my husband led me to the bedroom and made love to me like his life depended on it. :whip: SCORE!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I think as long as you don't whisper something like 'You're almost as good as your sister' you should be ok.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

my exSO used to whisper things about how tight i felt that always sent me over the edge for some reason

i also liked when he was about to orgasm he'd be all throaty and whispering "you want it baby?" and i'd be breathless "mmm yeah..give it to me"



omg. lol


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

First of all, omg, Scarlet! ^^^^    I'd go nuts too! whew...

As for me- I LOVE when we're going at it & my H grabs a fist full of my hair at the nape of my neck (gently, but firmly,) & says "God, you're so f'n hot.." Yea, that definitely gets me going & actually just happened, hence the details

And one time, he told me I look like pure sex to him..lol...I didn't ask what he meant but considering what we were doing, I took it as a good thing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> my exSO used to whisper things about how tight i felt that always sent me over the edge for some reason
> 
> i also liked when he was about to orgasm he'd be all throaty and whispering "you want it baby?" and i'd be breathless "mmm yeah..give it to me"
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree:

My husband will say "Come for me, baby. I want to hear you scream!"


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Umm...I actually want him to shut up...


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anything other than silence at this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

